# Well I'm on the list...



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well some of you might have seen me with the odd post here an there in the past. About just over a month ago, I put my deposit down for a new Black Edition GTR at the HPC in Cambridge. Once everything goes to plan, I will have it by this time next year!:squintdan: 

Its about a year away and I am very excited! How did you all cope with the waiting!!

Shaun


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> How did you all cope with the waiting!!
> 
> Shaun


I spent my life on here and added a baby boy to the family

Well worth the wait; epic car


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I wouldn't want to get your hopes up, but isn't there a guy on here who is looking to sell his? Not sure if it's a black edition though? I think the topic is named somehting like "Where is the best place to sell my GTR?"

....would save you the year long wait.... ?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

LOL! - It is good to be able to come on and here about peoples experiences with the car!



Yea think I saw that thread, but i'm after a Sat Nav UK car with the "upgrades".. Plus the small issue that I need this year to try an get the funds togeather!:lamer:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I have been out in car a few months ago but I have arranged to take my GF and step dad to see the car and maybe get a ride in it. My GF only got to see it at the motor show a while ago but we only got within a few meters of the car as the stand was soooo busy. So this way she will get to sit in it and hopefully experience a bit of it!:squintdan

Plus this time the car should be run in - when I went out it had only done just under 1000 miles.

Should be in a few weeks time - but i'm very excited!opcorn:


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> LOL! - It is good to be able to come on and here about peoples experiences with the car!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea think I saw that thread, but i'm after a Sat Nav UK car with the "upgrades".. Plus the small issue that I need this year to try an get the funds togeather!:lamer:


Ive been waiting since March 2008 when I placed my deposit on a GTR and decided at the time to wait for Sat Nav becasue it was important for me to have although I could have had a Nice early car :bawling:, and it has given me plenty of time to modify my Driveway e.g. Increase its size + Increase the Security (Ram Raid Posts installed) + Additional Lighting for the driveway and Save like mad so I can afford to pay for it and borrow as little money as possible, so yeah good use of the waiting time.

2 months too go :smokin::clap:

Its been a long wait but Ive had lots to keep me busy including this Great Forum :thumbsup:

Storm White Black Edition due September, Car is being built im told :clap:

CJ


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi CJ,

Well not long now mate! I have the same spec on order:clap: but the colour my change (I'm not sure). I think when your take delivery of your car they maybe calling me to confirm my order!


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi mate

Congrats on joining the rest of us :thumbsup: This Forum should help you pass the time away  It has me.

CJ


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

CJay said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Congrats on joining the rest of us :thumbsup: This Forum should help you pass the time away  It has me.
> 
> CJ


Yea well it's helped a lot so far!:thumbsup:

Think I will sign up to be a "full" member once I confirm my order


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome - i put my deposit down early like CJay and went for a Sat Nav Black Black Edition.

Spent a few months getting excited and then decided to not think about it as it was doing my head in! And only recently came back to read about all the people who've since picked up their non-nav cars. Been great reading 

Must admit unlike CJay i haven't done any prep for the car, with security lights and cameras even though i keep meaning to. I even said i'd clear out my garage! But that's not happened either. Rubbish! 

I'm with Nobles and as i'm out in Edinburgh Saturday night, may go 'tease' myself and find out what's happening with my car on Saturday if David is around.

I'm guessing i have around 2 months to wait! I'm hoping to get it 1/9/09 but we'll see.....either way i'm sure it will be worth it. I've even started planning a few long trips to get the run in period out the way ASAP!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

misters3 said:


> Welcome - i put my deposit down early like CJay and went for a Sat Nav Black Black Edition.
> 
> Spent a few months getting excited and then decided to not think about it as it was doing my head in! And only recently came back to read about all the people who've since picked up their non-nav cars. Been great reading
> 
> ...



Well I have already decided that the day I pick mine up i'm going to drive up to Scotland (from Cambridge) for the weekend! That should get a decent amount of miles on it from the go! The Gf even said she is up for that and she will sort the hotel once i pay for petrol there and back! If that's the case it better be a very nice hotel!!lol

As said before, going soon to the dealer to get taken out in it for a demo with the car fully run in. Shall be taking my GF and step dad as well. Very excited:squintdan


----------

